# Is there any hope for us?



## swisim

How would you translate "is there any hope for us" in the context of, eg. "is there any hope that we can succeed in this?" Thanks!


----------



## Macunaíma

Há alguma esperança para nós?


----------



## swisim

Legal, super obrigada!


----------



## Carfer

Aqui em Portugal não usamos muito a tradução literal, se bem que será certamente compreendida sem dificuldade. Creio que é mais frequente_ 'Temos alguma possibilidade de consegui-lo?'_ ou então outra que entretanto se vulgarizou:  _'Há alguma hipótese de o conseguirmos?' (_esta última provoca algumas comichões nalguns amigos meus, sobretudo estrangeiros, possivelmente com razão, por entenderem que deturpamos o significado de_ hípótese)_


----------



## swisim

Thank you for your comment. Perhaps I can tell you more about the context and you can let me know which version is more appropriate: a couple has started a dance course but they are behind the rest of the members and worry they are going to "atrapalhar" the group. They humorously ask "is there any hope for us?" in order to gauge whether the instructor thinks they have some potential or not. Is there a humorous way to convey the couple's doubts about their ability to keep up on the course?  Tx.


----------



## Carfer

swisim said:


> Thank you for your comment. Perhaps I can tell you more about the context and you can let me know which version is more appropriate: a couple has started a dance course but they are behind the rest of the members and worry they are going to "atrapalhar" the group. They humorously ask "is there any hope for us?" in order to gauge whether the instructor thinks they have some potential or not. Is there a humorous way to convey the couple's doubts about their ability to keep up on the course? Tx.


 
Well, that's a rather different matter. In that case I would say _'Acha que conseguimos estar à altura?_' but then it doesn't convey any humour. Maybe _'Acha que não vamos pisar os calos a ninguém?_' or something like that.


----------



## Masuas

What about>  vocè pensa que pode sambar?


----------



## Carfer

Masuas said:


> What about> voc*ê* pensa que pode sambar?


 
Maybe, but I'm not Brazilian ( nor a dancer for that matter), therefore I do not know how it does actually sound.


----------



## swisim

hmm, I am not sure that either version really conveys what I am looking for. I must maybe resign myself that there is no literal translation to the phrase & come up with something different. Thanks!


----------



## Vanda

Yes, we do have an expression for it. Just give me some time to remember it.


----------



## Benvindo

My suggestion is "será que a gente consegue?". It's very colloquial.


----------



## swisim

Benvindo said:


> My suggestion is "será que a gente consegue?". It's very colloquial.



Todas as traducoes sao otimas e validas, e so que o contexto exige que a traducao seja bastante literal. Estou esperando a resposta de Vanda antes de desistir  ... (desculpem a falta de acentos).


----------



## Vanda

A única que me apareceu até agora foi:*será que a gente tem salvação? *
Essa implica que é preciso milagre para conseguir), mas algo me cutuca dizendo que ainda temos mais, mas não me lembrei ainda...


----------



## Masuas

Swisim. Given the original question, I think this is as close as one can get:
_*Há alguma esperança que nós podemos triunfar*_?
Forgive my lack of accents. Don't have portuguese keyboard.
Adeus. Cinco letras que choram.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, lembrem-se que ela quer dar um toque de humor...


----------



## Benvindo

Uma opção podia ser "será que tem jeito para nós?" ou "será que tem remédio para nós?", jeito e remédio com o sentido dado pelo Houaiss de "capacidade de ter seus defeitos ou falhas anulados, corrigidos".


----------



## Masuas

Pode ser que a gente fale com humor mas também há um toque de sarcasmo e seriedade, especialmente cuando há dinheiro no meio.


----------

